#  > General Zone >  > Engineering Programming >  >  >  OpenFlow Suite

## dungkiel

Dear all,
I am looking for OpenFlow Suite and/or some of its modules such as: Temisflow, DionisosFlow, KronosFlow. Any body can help me? 
Thanks in advance.
Regards


KielerSee More: OpenFlow Suite

----------


## Saikia

i can help you. please PM me

----------


## corex

I have Openflow suite.
could we friendly exchange?
PM me: karencorex@gmail.com

----------


## Saikia

Hello Guys. i have gathered some Petroleum software for educational Propose only
My policy is based on exchange Only (No selling, Payment and more....)
contact me: r.saikia.2004@gmail.com

The following is my software list:
Petrel 2018.1
Merak Peep 2019.1
Pipesim 2019.3
Vista 2019.1
Omni 2018.1
Eclipse 2019.1
Techlog 2018.1
Visage 2018.1
Petromod 2018.2
Olga 2019
Mepo 2016
OFM 2019
Kappa Workstation 5.30
Emeraude 5.20
IP 4.6.1
Fracpro 2019.1
Stimpro 2018.1
GeoSoftwareSuite 10.0.1
Jason 10
Hampson Russell 10.4.2
IPM 11.0 Build 198
OpenFlow 2019.1
IHS SubPump 2018
IHS Harmony 2016v2
IHS Questor 2019 Q3
GeoProbe 5000.10
Desicion Space Desktop 10.ep4
DecisionSpace Petrophysics 4.03
Landmark EDT 5000.15.1.1
SeisSpace Promax 5000.1.0.4
Drillworks 5000.8.4
Roxar IRAP RMS 11.1.1
Roxar Tempest 2020.1
Paradigm 2019
PVTsim Nova 4
Sysdrill 11.0
Geolog 19.0
CMG 2019
tNavigator 19.4
Geoteric 2019.1
Seisware 10.0.1
Cerberus 12.7
Cydar 8.1.1
Paleoscan 2019.2
Jewel Suite Geomechanic 2017
pIGI 3.5.1
Gohfer 9.0
NeuraLog 2019
Crystal Ball 11.1.1234
Meyer 2018 (Build 2019)
Move 2018.1
Globe Claritas 6.10
WellBuilder 5.2
TDAS 9.2
Rokdoc 2020
OpendTect 6.4.5
FracCADE v7.0
Norsar Software Suite 2018
FracMan 7.70

----------


## ProfessionalSS

contact me:
pss_cheap@hotmail.com

----------


## whery

i have
techlog 2016 2017 2018
OFM 2019 2018
pipesim 2019.3 2020
olga 2019 2020
hrs 10.6 10.5
jason 10.1
pergeos 2019 2020
stimplan 8
gohfer 9.1 9.0
petrel 2019 2018
geolog 2019
gocad 2019
eclipse 2020 2019 2018
opendect 6.6 6.4
avzio 2020 2019
isight earth 3.5
BasinMode 2014
CMG 2020 2019
DNV GL AS Phast Safety 8.22 8.0
Fracman 7.8 7.7
Fracpro PT 2019 2018
Schlumberger vista 2019 2015 2020
Geoeast 3.6
Geomodeling VVA 2019 2018
IHS ******* 2019
IP 2020 2019
IPM Suite 11
JewelSuite 2018
JewelSuite Subsurface Modeling 2019
Kappa workstation 5.3 5.2
KLSeis Ⅱ
TNavigator 2020 2019
geoteric 2019 2020
RocDoc 2020 2019
PaleoScan 2020 2019
paradigm suite 2019
Ptromod 2020 2019
Roxar RMS 2020 2019
EPOffice 2020
geovationnew 2013
DSG10 ep 4.04
Tempest 2020
OpenFlow Suite 2020
IHS SubPUMP 2020 v1.0
Landmark EDT 5000.16 and Landmark EDT 5000.14
Sysdrill 11
Weatherford Field Office Suite 2020
Calsep PVTsim Nova 5
Schlumberger Plug-in
Visage 2018 2016 2015
Intersect 2015
Kinetix 2018 2016 2015（Mangrove）


If you are interested, you can contact me at lzstz@foxmail.com, we can communicate friendly.

----------


## PetroTools Developer

If you need OpenFlow suite latets version please contact me:
petrotools.soft@gmail.com

----------

